
Fontdeck is Retiring - bigtunacan
http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=262832f6c05900ce22e8b14b6&id=847cdd319d&e=024aead881
======
bigtunacan
This is a constant source of frustration with subscription licensing from
smallish services; you build and rely on something that you don't know if it
will continue to exist.

This is why I've used Font Spring or My Fonts in the past so I can just have a
perpetual license and not have to worry about something like this; and why in
general I'm not a big fan of subscription based licensing.

